# scratch and semi scratch buildings



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have just embarked on my very first scratch build. I had gotten the free stencil from http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/model-builder.html and decided to try my own out. I only have the base if anyone has some ideas on some textures i should use, i was thinking of just doing two brick textures and adding some signs. Please feel free to criticize. 
The green building is the stencil all i did was use a cereal box to add some stability.
The base of the other one was all cereal box and masking tape to make the seams a little cleaner.


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

this is the best i could do hwell:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Job! Haven't done that myself, but T-Man has shared some sites with cut-outs, and I've been saving styrafoam from packaging for the time I'm ready.

I find the best source to be, "Big Box Stores", dumpsters. They get loads of stuff packed that way, and some are of a good size and perfect for your scale. You could use cardboard for the facing to ensure a smooth texture, and cut the packaging to the size you need. More stability & light weight.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job:thumbsup: I don't have the patience for scratch building myself.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Newguy,

I really like "wallpaper" buildings. Simple, but you can certainly trick the eye into seeing lots of detail with a good quality image.

Nice work. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, had a little bit to do with what you seem to be doing. if you can, get hold of the hornby magazines,(from uk) it has regular cut out kits in the magazine of buildings etc and good tips on types of materials and construction knowhow. regards bob


----------

